# ANZO U BAR LIGHTS NOT WORKKING



## Lopez335 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hey everyone , just trying to figure out my headlights that I just got , thryre anzo u bar headlights black housing 
" 11-16 Chevrolet Cruze ANZO USA Projector Headlights w/ U-Bar Black " I got daytime running lights on my 2016 chevy cruze LT. I put everything together and the u bars dont turn on but the low and high beam work perfect how can I turn on my u bar with my daytime running lights?


----------



## Lopez335 (Jun 14, 2021)

The running lights are both on the picture isnt showing it right


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

The Cruze did not come with daytime running lights in the factory headlights so therefor there is no wire for them. The only way to get them to work is to wire them into another light.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

My advice would be to tie into the corner markers off the front bumper


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Interesting, I'm going to be installing a set of these on Wednesday. Why did you put everything back together without testing them first? Bet you won't do that again.  

Did one of the additional wires come disconnected?


----------



## Lopez335 (Jun 14, 2021)

JLL said:


> Interesting, I'm going to be installing a set of these on Wednesday. Why did you put everything back together without testing them first? Bet you won't do that again.
> 
> Did one of the additional wires come disconnected?


Nah everything seemed like it was plugged in right but guess not lol .. and no ,none of the wires came disconnected.


----------



## Lopez335 (Jun 14, 2021)

Mr_Pat said:


> My advice would be to tie into the corner markers off the front


I'll try that.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

I figured I'll post this here so you all can see it. I wired my lights into the LED daytime running lights so the U-bars come on whether it's in drive or the clearance lights are on. So Chevy has a weird setup on these lights they have 2 power wires running into them one for when it is in drive and one for the clearance lights. So we tied into each of them wires at just one of the daytime running lights and put them into one wire and into the u-bars and it worked just fine except the one daytime running was brighter than the other and the one taillight was one when it wasn't supposed to be. So we finally figured out the current was back feeding through the other wire therefore making the daytime running light brighter and the taillight coming on. So we put resistors in to keep the current from flowing backwards. I have had my bumper off more times than I care to mention.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I have discovered today why the U-bar lights don't work on the 15's/16's without modification. As is obviously the connector for the turn signal circuit is a 3 pin connector. However GM only ran 2 wires (turn signal input and ground) to that connector and the capped off the third pin on the connector. What I'm going to do on mine to avoid the issues the @15CruzeTD had is, run a KEY ON power wire using a fuse tap in the underwood engine compartment, to the empty electrical connector pin. That should allow the U-bar lights to be on anytime the key is on.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

JLL said:


> I have discovered today why the U-bar lights don't work on the 15's/16's without modification. As is obviously the connector for the turn signal circuit is a 3 pin connector. However GM only ran 2 wires (turn signal input and ground) to that connector and the capped off the third pin on the connector. What I'm going to do on mine to avoid the issues the @15CruzeTD had is, run a KEY ON power wire using a fuse tap in the underwood engine compartment, to the empty electrical connector pin. That should allow the U-bar lights to be on anytime the key is on.


So are you saying it would work on a 11-14 Cruze? Is this because the 15-16 have the LED lights in the bumper?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

15CruzeTD said:


> So are you saying it would work on a 11-14 Cruze? Is this because the 15-16 have the LED lights in the bumper?


I believe so. In the 15/16 models the DRL's AND parking light are in the bumper. The 15/16 Cruze's also DO NOT require a CANBUS HID kit. You could probably use one if you wanted to but from what I understand a standard HD relay harness is more reliable.

I got everything working as it should. Still have to put the bumper on in the morning.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I received the following email today (after I already installed everything, from ANZO. I had asked if the could send me a wiring diagram of the lights on Tuesday. This was the response I received. They are obviously not aware that there was a front in design change in 2015.



> Hi Jonathon,
> 
> Not too sure what you are referring to but the Ubar's are connected to the parking light circuit. They are not a Daytime Running light. Anzo USA does not change any of the factory functions of the headlight system. Let me know if there are any other questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

JLL said:


> I received the following email today (after I already installed everything, from ANZO. I had asked if the could send me a wiring diagram of the lights on Tuesday. This was the response I received. They are obviously not aware that there was a front in design change in 2015.


Are you going to try and explain to them they changed the design?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

15CruzeTD said:


> Are you going to try and explain to them they changed the design?


I'm not sure it's worth the effort. All they would do is change the fitment description.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Would someone with an 2011-2014 Cruze go look at your turn signal connector and see if it has 2 or 3 wires going to it?

Please post a picture.


----------



## Lopez335 (Jun 14, 2021)

JLL said:


> I believe so. In the 15/16 models the DRL's AND parking light are in the bumper. The 15/16 Cruze's also DO NOT require a CANBUS HID kit. You could probably use one if you wanted to but from what I understand a standard HD relay harness is more reliable.
> 
> I got everything working as it should. Still have to put the bumper on in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 292759


Did you replace the original lights that came with it ?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Yes. I replaced the low beam with HID bulbs and the high beams with a better quality halogen. Both of the lights that came with it were made by Autolite. Both the low and high beam bulbs were marked at 55W.


----------

